# GTO.Rs 1-2-3 in Phoenix



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTOs took all three podium spots in the GT class of the Gainsco Grand Prix at Phoenix International Raceway last night. Woo-hoo!

My buddy and I took our boys and had a great time. My two kids, eight and four, thought it was awesome watching a GTO that looked nearly just like Dad's racing through the turns of PIR's 1.5-mile road course. I have to say that I was impressed, too. The number 64 car, driven by Paul Edwards and Kelly Collins, was the class of the field. How amazing to watch a pack of GTOs keeping all the Porsches, BMWs and Corvettes behind them.

Here's the story: http://www.phoenixinternationalraceway.com/news/news.jsp?news_id=342


----------

